# 56 Hour Basic Firearms Course



## Off_Topic (Jan 3, 2021)

Looking for some insight,

I graduated from FCSO intermittent academy, May, 2020. I have not been able to find the required 56 hour course since Covid hit. Does anyone know of courses or if MPTC has made any decision regarding the recertification process for instructors? I’ve had some mixed feedback. Any direction would be greatly appreciated. 
-J


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

What is “FCSO”?


----------



## Off_Topic (Jan 3, 2021)

Franklin County Sheriffs Office


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Off_Topic said:


> Franklin County Sheriffs Office


I know the MPTC has been running classes for recertification. I recently sent two of our instructors. You have to sign up through the ACADIAS portal .


----------



## Off_Topic (Jan 3, 2021)

Treehouse413 said:


> I know the MPTC has been running classes for recertification. I recently sent two of our instructors. You have to sign up through the ACADIAS portal .


Ok. Thanks


----------

